# Samba 3 PDC und Windows 7 - unvollständige browse list



## trabiator601 (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich betreibe unter Debian einen Samba 3 Domänencontroller (Samba 3.6) von dem hauptsächlich Windows 7 Clients versorgt werden. Das Netzwerk wurde bei Windows 7 als Arbeitsplatznetzwerk deklariert.

Seit geraumer Zeit stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass die Browserliste in der Netzwerkumgebung unvollständig ist. 

Die relevanten Stellen in der smb.conf sind:


```
# PDC
  workgroup = mydomain
  local master = yes
  os level = 255
  domain master = yes
  prefered master = yes
  domain logons = yes
  wins support = yes
  time server = yes
```

Der nmbd Prozess läuft, die Cachedateien wie browselist.dat usw. habe ich auch schon einmal gelöscht und neu anlegen lassen. Keine Besserung.

Die Windows 7 Clients erhalten ihre Netzwerkkonfiguration per DHCP

mit 


```
option netbios-name-servers 192.168.xxx.xxx;
```

wird ihnen auch der "Wins-Server" mitgeteilt.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung wie ich wieder zu einer vollständigen Browserliste komme?

Danke und Grüße

Steffen


----------

